# tomato sauce (mother sauce)



## luro27 (Oct 30, 2004)

i'm looking for small sauces for the, mother sauce, tomato sauce.
i need recipes and method of production. i have recipes for creole, spanish, and malanaise. can anyone help?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Luro, Welcome to Cheftalk.

As a teacher and Chef your question reminds me of homework assignments I give to my freshman students.

I would recommend "reading" some books from your public library "Larousse, On Cooking, Pro Chef, Oxford" are just a couple tools you can take advantage of.


----------



## diva (Jun 14, 2002)

In Italy there are many sauces with tomatoes.. but mother tomato sauce?
the base sauce called Pomorola Italian style or are you refering to french cuisine?


----------



## luro27 (Oct 30, 2004)

diva, i looking for french cuisine


----------



## deathknight6666 (Nov 11, 2004)

salsa de tomate ---->salsa napolitana

----->salsa portuguesa

Tomate concasse ------>salsa provenzal


----------

